
Foundations of Animation - deepaksurti
http://www.angryanimator.com/word/2018/04/23/21-foundations-of-animation/
======
metakermit
If you’re interested in this topic I really recommend The Animator’s Survival
Kit by Richard Williams (the director of animation in Who Framed Roger
Rabbit):

[https://www.amazon.com/Animators-Survival-Kit-Richard-
Willia...](https://www.amazon.com/Animators-Survival-Kit-Richard-
Williams/dp/0571202284)

Most of the points from the article seem to be derived from the stuff the book
covers in more details.

~~~
onlyrealcuzzo
Do you have any recommendations for someone who wants to learn to draw, but
currently can't even scribble a decent stick figure?

~~~
pcwalton
These are really old, but I found them very helpful for beginning cartooning
years ago:
[http://karmatoons.com/drawing/drawing.htm](http://karmatoons.com/drawing/drawing.htm)

------
rayalez
I recommend watching this awesome video summarizing 12 principles of
animation:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDqjIdI4bF4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDqjIdI4bF4)

(by the author of Animation vs Animator)

I second Animator's Survival Kit by Richard Williams, it's great. And Keith
Lango's video course for 3D animation. These two are absolute best for
learning intermediate/advanced animation.

Also, of course, Animation Mentor and 11secondclub competition.

------
seanalltogether
If you'd like to see every single one of these techniques applied in a
masterful animation than you will enjoy this.
[https://vimeo.com/14803194](https://vimeo.com/14803194)

------
buovjaga
Another valuable resource touching on the same topic:
[https://johnkcurriculum.blogspot.com/](https://johnkcurriculum.blogspot.com/)
The overarching theme is getting the most out of the medium and avoiding
blandness and boring results.

~~~
egypturnash
It’s a great resource if you like learning from a cranky old man who hates
everything made after 1962 and is a serial child abuser.
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/arianelange/john-
kricfa...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/arianelange/john-kricfalusi-
ren-stimpy-underage-sexual-abuse)

~~~
thedaemon
Separate the art from the artist.

~~~
egypturnash
I worked under him while this was going on. Learnt a ton from him. He's very
good at teaching the fundamentals of drawing for animation; I would not be the
pro I am without his cruel tutelage.

When all the details came out of what he'd been doing to Robyn, Katie, and a
long string of other women, all my art skills felt tainted and nasty.

I'd prefer to attach warnings to all mentions of his stuff, to help anyone
looking to learn about drawing know what they are getting into.

------
user68858788
Hey this is great! It beats taking out a $200,000 student loan to learn
(looking at you, Ringling.)

------
thedaemon
Way to mess it up from the get go. #1 as Appeal is not even close. You don't
do appeal as an animator, you are not a character designer. You give life to
someone else's creations. The same goes for #2. Not a bad updated list
otherwise.

~~~
mkl
There may be separate character designers in big productions, but that's not
what this is aimed at. An individual learning to animate for their own
purposes will almost certainly be both character designer and animator.

Also, from the article: "The sequence is not ordered by priority."

